# Bagged salt in Vancouver BC



## Snowman21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello everbody, finally found a question my lurking couldn't awnser. Just wondering where guys are getting there bagged salt here in the Vancouver area,tymusic. This is my first year salting and I'm looking for a wholesale distributer with 50# bags of salt by the pallet. Thanks guys
James


----------



## Krasy Joe (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Snowman...

Im on Van. Island...but I am getting my bulk road salt from MainRoad bulk dump. They barge it from Vancouver over to Nanaimo. My guess is that they would have a bulk plant over there. Contact Scott Forbes 604-575-7038 www.mainroad.ca He said that they do bulk bagged salt and all that.

Hope this helps man.


----------



## Jimweed (Nov 3, 2010)

McTar in Coquitlam sells bagged and bulk salt. Sorry I don't have a number, prolly google will work.


----------



## Snowman21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll give mctar and mainroads a try
James


----------



## Log_me_in (Dec 9, 2009)

*Bagged Material in Vancouver*

Name: McTar Petroleum Co Ltd, Office
Street: 2300 Rogers Avenue
Coquitlam, bc V3K5X6-
Phone: (604) 521-7707


----------



## Snowman21 (Dec 26, 2009)

I went down and got some 20 kg bags at mctar a couple weeks ago. Never realized they sold salt in bags. We use the concrete dump all the time. Thanks again guys
James


----------

